# Mini split air handler over breaker box



## Yikes (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a project where there was a mini-split air handler installed on the wall, located over a recessed circuit breaker panel.
I don't have an actual photo of the condition, but in the picture of the room shown below; just imagine the recessed circuit breaker panel at about 5' AFF, located right below the unit, where the book shelves are now.

The air handler has an internal condensate pump, so there are no exposed pipes over the breaker box.
The owner said that a home safety inspector told them the air handler is not allowed to be over the breaker panel, because if the condensate pump fails the water will eventually drip down into the panel.  (These units usually have a shutoff switch if condensate is not being drained properly.)

Q: Does the installation as described meet code?  If not, what code does it violate?


----------



## Nearly-Complete (Jun 14, 2019)

Going off memory so I apologize if any errors...

If you can make a strong enough case to the AHJ that leaks cannot be a problem, they can approve it. So you really need to ask the AHJ what they think. We would require something passive that will positively direct any leaks away from the panel in case of a leak. One of our inspectors doesn’t even accept that unless the CBO makes the call.


----------



## Yikes (Jun 14, 2019)

i should clarify that this project received its C of O years ago.  An employee at the facility had a friend who is an inspector who visited the facility and made the comment that the setup does not meet code.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 14, 2019)

How many years ago?


----------



## Yikes (Jun 14, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> How many years ago?


C of O in 2014.


----------



## ICE (Jun 14, 2019)

110.26 Spaces About Electrical Equipment. Access and working space shall be provided and maintained about all electrical equipment to permit ready and safe operation and maintenance of such equipment.

(A) Working Space. Working space for equipment operating at 600 volts, nominal, or less to ground and likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized shall comply with the dimensions of 110.26(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3) or as required or permitted elsewhere in this Code.

(1) Depth of Working Space. The depth of the working space in the direction of live parts shall not be less than that specified in Table 110.26(A)(1) unless the requirements of 110.26(A)(1)(a), (A)(1)(b), or (A)(1)(c) are met. Distances shall be measured from the exposed live parts or from the enclosure or opening if the live parts are enclosed.

(2) Width of Working Space. The width of the working space in front of the electrical equipment shall be the width of the equipment or 762 mm (30 in.), whichever is greater. In all cases, the work space shall permit at least a 90 degree opening of equipment doors or hinged panels.


(3) Height of Working Space. The work space shall be clear and extend from the grade, floor, or platform to a height of 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft) or the height of the equipment, whichever is greater. Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond the front of the electrical equipment.

*Exception No. 1*: In existing dwelling units, service equipment or panelboards that do not exceed 200 amperes shall be permitted in spaces where the height of the working space is less than 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft).


----------



## north star (Jun 15, 2019)

*& ~ & ~ &*

Yikes,

FWIW, ...we install dozens of these Air Handlers in
Commercial settings, and I can assure you that even
though these Air Handlers do have shut offs sensors if
the pump stops working, there will be overflow down
the walls.......We have these occurrences regularly.
I am located in a high humidity state.

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2019)

ICE got it.....110.26 violation, one of the most commonly cited....


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

If the refrigerant lines or condensate line are in the same stud bay as the PNL then IMO it’s a violation 110.26(E)(1)(a).


----------



## e hilton (Jun 23, 2019)

steveray said:


> ICE got it.....110.26 violation, one of the most commonly cited....



I dont see that.  Code calls for clear to 2 m or height of the equipment.  The air cond is 2 ft above thd panel so it is outside the restricted zone.


----------



## ICE (Jun 23, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> If the refrigerant lines or condensate line are in the same stud bay as the PNL then IMO it’s a violation 110.26(E)(1)(a).


If it’s all behind the wall finish I don’t see it as a working space violation.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I dont see that.  Code calls for clear to 2 m or height of the equipment.  The air cond is 2 ft above thd panel so it is outside the restricted zone.



The liquid lines would have to be directly above the electrical panel in the same stud bay, otherwise it is not a violation.  If the panel if flush (inside the wall studs) and the split pack is surface mounted, there is not a problem because the equipment is not in the _dedicated electrical space_.  110.26(E)(1)(a) is the answer:

_(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the width
and depth of the equipment and extending from the floor to a
height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to the structural
ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated to the electrical
installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection apparatus, or
other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be
located in this zone.
Exception: Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall be permitted
within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone._


----------



## e hilton (Jun 24, 2019)

jar546 said:


> _ and extending from the floor to a
> height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment _



Ok, thats clear.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Ok, thats clear.



yes, that space does not include anything in front of or behind the panel, only what is directly above the thickness of the panel.  There is no violation unless the split pack tubing uses the same stud bay OR it is less than 6-1/2' above the floor.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 24, 2019)

less than 6-1/2' above the floor
Sorry ... disagree on that ... based on 110.26(E)(1)(a) which calls for 6 ft above the equipment.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2019)

e hilton said:


> less than 6-1/2' above the floor
> Sorry ... disagree on that ... based on 110.26(E)(1)(a) which calls for 6 ft above the equipment.



equal to the width and depth of the equipment..... keep reading


----------



## steveray (Jun 25, 2019)

I was thinking surface mounted panel....I have failed this in elevator machine rooms and other equipment rooms....Remember that this also applies to fused discos as well, just not switches....


----------



## e hilton (Jun 25, 2019)

jar546 said:


> equal to the width and depth of the equipment..... keep reading



Ok, i'm missing something.  If there is some overlap between the 6-1/2 ft space above the electrical panel and the a/c unit ... doesnt that create a fault?


----------

